# What's the buzz? [April Fools 2021]



## dapaterson (1 Apr 2021)

Chrome on Android: getting a speaker icon popping up, and playback of some buzzing.

Which, perhaps, is a sign of the times...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2021)

Interesting, I'll take a look, but I expect it will be resolved by end of _day_.


----------



## MJP (1 Apr 2021)

dapaterson said:


> Chrome on Android: getting a speaker icon popping up, and playback of some buzzing.
> 
> Which, perhaps, is a sign of the times...





Mike Bobbitt said:


> Interesting, I'll take a look, but I expect it will be resolved by end of _day_.


OMG....I have been googling why is my phone possessed since early this morning.  Well played


----------



## dimsum (1 Apr 2021)

dapaterson said:


> Chrome on Android: getting a speaker icon popping up, and playback of some buzzing.
> 
> Which, perhaps, is a sign of the times...


Not just Android.  I'm getting that on Chrome on Mac as well.


----------



## Haggis (1 Apr 2021)

dapaterson said:


> Chrome on Android: getting a speaker icon popping up, and playback of some buzzing.
> 
> Which, perhaps, is a sign of the times...


I think it's related to the GoC's quest to "do better" and restore civility..  Every time I open a forum that contains an "F-bomb" it happens.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (1 Apr 2021)

dapaterson said:


> Chrome on Android: getting a speaker icon popping up, and playback of some buzzing.
> 
> Which, perhaps, is a sign of the times...



I thought I was going crazy earlier this morning - kept hearing that sound and was checking phones and other devices without success.  Since seeing this and realizing I'm not the only one, I now know I'm not having auditory hallucinations.  It seems to happen only when army.ca is open and happened on both android and MS platforms.  I also opened Edge (using it for this) and the buzzing came up before I logged in or went into any forums.  *Has been silent for a while now*.

added

Spoke too soon.


----------



## mariomike (1 Apr 2021)

Check your calanders.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (1 Apr 2021)

mariomike said:


> Check your calanders.



Fucking arseholes!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2021)

...and we are back to normal. Thanks for playing everyone! 

For those who missed it, visiting Army.ca would play a buzzing sound after ~12 seconds. The hope was folks would be checking their phones for messages that were never there.

Evil, but I'm OK with it.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Apr 2021)

I cracked my screen trying to get it to stop....


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2021)

Please apply to the Army.ca Broken Phone Class Action suit. Expected to take almost exactly a year to see results.


----------



## dapaterson (1 Apr 2021)

Channelling Jesus Christ Superstar - "What's the buzz / Tell me what's happening..."


----------



## Haggis (1 Apr 2021)

Blackadder1916 said:


> Fucking arseholes!


It happened again!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Apr 2021)

Shift-F5 or Ctrl-F5 depending on your browser, to force a fresh reload. You may have the old stuff cached.

Or... check your actual phone.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Apr 2021)

Can't.....getting harder to see through the screen...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (1 Apr 2021)

Speaking of April Fools


----------

